
Google's answer to 'who won the popular vote' is a conspiracy blog - davesque
http://www.theverge.com/2016/11/14/13622566/google-search-fake-news-election-results-algorithm
======
ulucs
In a true recursive fashion, the query now leads to similar news reports which
claim google returns fake news to this exact query. How amusing.

